# New memo method.



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

*Edit*: Different memo on page 3. It's just a letter memo, with every sticker a different letter. But it can make nice words sometimes.
I think i will be using that in the future. Letter-memo


Hello,

Ik wanted to find a way to memo 2 pieces together without learning 500 pictures. so i thought up this method.
It's still a bit raw, so tips/comments are welcome.


The main idea is to give 2 stickers 1 letter, and use tapping to know wich piece it is.









This are the two main pictures for the system.
1) the map of the cube. its very simple. every sticker on every face gets a number from 1 to 4. so this way you know that number 1 on every face is always the FD sticker.
2) the Table to get the Letters. Combine 2 numbers(2 edge-stickers) to one Letter. Because it only uses 4 numbers there are only 16 different Letters.

so lets say we would get the 2 edges: FR--> LB, that would give us the numbers 2--> 4, then we look in the tabel and start to look at NO.1 for edge one and NO.2 for edge 2. That would give us a letter: *S*

So this way we always know that 2--> 4 is a S.

Then we get to the part that i still can't really combine into 1 thing. 
We have to tap the 2 faces to know on wich face the number is.
so for (FR)2---> (LB)4 we would also have to tap the Front and the Left face.

Bennefit is that you only have to tap a whole face, and dont have to remember the position of the cubie/sticker. Downside is that you will have to tap like 12 faces 

So the upside of this method i think is, that i can memo 2 stickers into one letter. so that would give me 5,6 maybe 7 letters to memo in total. And there are only 16 letters, so that's easy to learn.
Downside is that you have to tap the faces to know were the piece is. But i think it can be faster then pure visual.(well at least for me)

you can also give every face a number or something. I tried it with vowels, but that would give me very strange combinations, and wasn't making it easier. It would be nice to just have 1 or 2 words for a scrambled cube as memo.

So let me hear what your thought are about this method.

ok 2 example solves.

solve1:
D' L' B F' D2 L B F2 D' L' R2 D2 L2 B R' F U2 B' R F' D L2 F D' B'

```
FU-RF	BR-LD	BD-UR	UL-RB	LF-RD	UB-LF
3--4	4--1	1--2	4--2	2--1	3--2
- T -   - G -	- H -	- L -	- D -	- K -
```

Edges memo: *TGHLDK*


Solve 2:
R2 F' D R' D2 L2 B' R' F U2 B2 R F' D L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' D L B F2

```
UF-RB	RF-BL	UB-RD	LU-RU	DL-UF	LF-FR
1--2	 4--2	 3--1	3--3	4--1	2--2
- H -	- L -	- F -	- P -	- G -	- J -
```

Edges memo: *HLFPGJ*


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

I think this could be pretty good.

edit: actually, does it work?
UF -> UL = 1 -> 4 = R
LD -> LU = 1 -> 4 = R

Unless, I don't get it.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

it's nice to hear that from a great BLd-cuber 

edit: You would have to tap the faces too. so that would als give you:

U --> U
and
L --> L

so you would have to remember(tap) to do the U or L face 2 times. And if you have remembered a R you know you have to do a no 1 and 4.(and then 2 times at the U or L face.)
so the downside of not having to remember 500 pictures is that you need to tap the faces.( or remember the order of the faces you have to solve)


----------



## blade740 (Dec 10, 2008)

An interesting combination of visual and letters. The thing is, what's the use?

Visual memo is good for quick memorization, but it is less concrete in memory than an image/letter, and so it breaks down the more you have to memorize. 

Letter memo is a solid memory of exactly what piece you're trying to solve. However, it takes a little bit longer than visual, and requires you to store more information in your head.

This method still has the slight speed disadvantage of letter memo. The only benefit is that it requires less information in your head, which would make it suitable for multi BLD, except that it ALSO requires visual memo, which, like I said, becomes more difficult the more information you need to remember.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

After blade740 explained it to me, I don't think (for me at least), that this would be good. You have to first make a letter from 2 edges, then split that up again during memo, and you still have to memo which face it is on. It just seems a bit complex for 3x3 bld.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

I use M2, and if i use pure visual, i need to remember 'the path' from sticker to sticker. i noticed when i changed my corner memo from visual to something more like this, and i only had to remember the piece+letter, it was alot easier then pure visual sticker path. And i continued that to instead tapping the piece, tapping the whole face.

But maybe other people can do pure visual differntly, or just faster, so then it won't be much improvement. and for multi the PAO or letterpair would be alot better i think.

But i like the part of combining the 2 stickers to one letter, but i want to find something better for the tapping of 12 sides part 



joey said:


> After blade740 explained it to me, I don't think (for me at least), that this would be good. You have to first make a letter from 2 edges, then split that up again during memo, and you still have to memo which face it is on. It just seems a bit complex for 3x3 bld.



But with letterpair you also have to split it up right?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 10, 2008)

Instead of tapping 12 sides and memorizing 6 letters, why won't you just assign letters to stickers and memorize them?


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Instead of tapping 12 sides and memorizing 6 letters, why won't you just assign letters to stickers and memorize them?



He wanted to combine two pieces into one letter.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Instead of tapping 12 sides and memorizing 6 letters, why won't you just assign letters to stickers and memorize them?



that would also be possible, but i don't know if the memo of 12 letters would be easier then the memo of 6+ 12 taps. but it would get rid of the tapping part
and for M2 or turbo memo in pairs can be handy


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think that Ville's corner memo method is similar to this, except it's only 1 piece instead of 2.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I think that Ville's corner memo method is similar to this, except it's only 1 piece instead of 2.



yes that's right. that is also the way i thought of this. i started to use something like Ville uses for corners, when i red about it in one of his topics. And i liked it more then pure visual. So then i wanted to use it for the edges too, and wanted to combine 2 stickers into one. and this is the result


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 10, 2008)

Memorising in pairs is handy for all methods.

My memo has some same things, but from what I have understood martijn's memo works by first memoing/recalling the face, and then the right sticker/piece of that face. I memo/recall the piece first, then the right sticker/face. And yeah, I memo one piece at a time instead.

Anyway, corner memo doesnt really matter because it is the last thing I memo and the first thing I execute. I don't see any good reason to use this for memorising, it's just something I have always used, and I don't think it really slows me down. I recommend visual memo for corners.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 10, 2008)

i don't really know i wich order i would memo/recall. but i think i would also memo/recall the sticker first. i haven't used this in a real bld solve. it's still just an idea.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there anyone who has an other, maybe better solution to combine 2 edges in memo. without learning 500 images/letterpairs.
I already have a PAO system, but i think my new method can be faster then that and is for me easier to remember. But if someone has an other great system i would like to hear about it.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2008)

I think this is way to much to think about for speed, but can be a very nice way to reduce the info for multi! So if you this and 500 images for letter pairs, that means you only need ~3 images for one cube's edges! Apply that for corners too, and you get a ~5 images per cube! It would be a lot to get used to and several steps of decoding.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 11, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I think this is way to much to think about for speed, but can be a very nice way to reduce the info for multi! So if you this and 500 images for letter pairs, that means you only need ~3 images for one cube's edges! Apply that for corners too, and you get a ~5 images per cube! It would be a lot to get used to and several steps of decoding.



5 images a cube would be very nice 
But how would you do that? can you give a short example?
and i think you can't get around the decoding part if yoou want to use very small amount of numbers/letters/pictures. if you are used to it, it won't be a big problem i think.
i was also thinking of using somthing like binarie codes. you can put alot of info in one number. but also very difficult i think.

edit:
maybe for speed it's easier to just use the numbers and the tapping.
number memo: 3441 1242 2132
saves a bit of the decoding.
edit: that also wouldn't be very usefull.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 13, 2008)

Ville, what kind of memo do you use for edges?


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

He uses letters mostly (some visual)


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 13, 2008)

joey said:


> He uses letters mostly (some visual)



And for edges also 1 at a time? or letterpair 2 at a time.?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its letter pairs 2 at a time. I might be wrong though.


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I'm pretty sure its letter pairs 2 at a time. I might be wrong though.



You are wrong! He uses 1 letter, 1 edge!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah, mainly 2 letters in a word but sometimes more, like 6 in a "word". And some visual. I just do whatever seems easiest to memorise the letters.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 13, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> yeah, mainly 2 letters in a word but sometimes more, like 6 in a "word". And some visual. I just do whatever seems easiest to memorise the letters.



ok so you have one letter for every sticker right? 
so even your memo is freestyle


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 15, 2008)

I've also tried to make a letter-memo system, like some suggested. saves me the decoding and tapping part. But without learning all the letterpairs, i think it isn't possible to combine 2 letter into 1 letter. But still, sometimes you can make easy words with them.

ok here are the letters for the Edges and Corners, and some exemple memo's.





Only edge solves:
1)R D2 L2 B' R' F U2 B2 R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' L R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L R2 D2 
- DL RU RB UL 
- FL BD BL FU	
- RD FR	
Edge Memo: YEMH – SWOB – UK

13)R2 F' D R' D2 L2 B' R' F U2 B2 R F' D L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' D L B F2
Edges:
- UF RB RF BL
- UB RD LU RU
- DL UF LF FR
Edge Memo: AMLO – FUIE - YARK

3)R2 L' B2 R' F D' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B F2 U' L B' R D' 
- DL RU BU UF
- LB DB RD LF
- DL RF BR UL
- FR
center fix: D’ L2 D M2 D’ L2 D
Edge Memo: YEGA – PVUR – YLNH - K

Edge + Corner:
1)U' L R' F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 D' L' R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L' B' R D2 L2 
Edge:
- DL UL FR RU
- LB FR LF DR
- UB BR DB FL
2 Edge flip. UF – DF
Corner:
- 6D 4D 7L 2U
- 3R 1L 5R 1U
Memo Edge : YHKE – PLRK – FNVS
Memo Corner : SLWE - IBOA


----------

